# Tnc trace dilution rates?



## Lindy (24 Feb 2017)

I have some dry tnc trace, a 250ml dosing bottle and measuring spoons. How much trace would I use? It is mainly for the discus tank. I did try contacting tnc through their website but it kept saying message had failed. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## three-fingers (24 Feb 2017)

This calculator has TNC Trace as an option:  http://rotalabutterfly.com/nutrient-calculator.php

Just select for your size of tank, dosing method, how often you want to dose and how many ml you want to dose at once, it gives instructions including calculations converted from grams to teaspoons.

Without using the calculator, I'd guesstimate for for a 250ml bottle you would add just over a teaspoon then add 5ml per 50 litres 3 times a week (or recalculate for however often you want to dose).  I always use scales to measure so this may be off, but for a low-tech tank it probably wont really matter if you use much less or much more anyway, the plants shouldn't get deficient so you don't need to calculate precisely.


----------



## Lindy (24 Feb 2017)

Thankyou 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Feb 2017)

I find the rotala butterfly site very weird. According to James Planted Tank which doesn't have a dosing calculator for traces you add 10g to 250ml of water and dose 2.5ml per 50ltrs whcih is what I use. Oddly on r butterfly you would have to add 15gram or...

"To reach your target of *0.2ppm Fe* you will need to add *15.31 grams (equivalent to 3 tsp + 1/32 tsp + 1/64 tsp )* of Plantex CSM+B to your 250mL dosing container. Add 5mL of that mix to your 100L aquarium to yield:"

Oddly it says dose 2 or 4 times a week! So make what you will of that. On James you could...

*40-80 litres*
1/8 tsp KNO3
1/32 tsp KH2PO4
1/32 tsp TNC Trace (CSM+B)

*80-150 litres*
1/4 tsp KNO3
1/16 tsp KH2PO4
1/16 tsp TNC Trace (CSM+B)

*150-225 litres*
1/2 tsp KNO3
1/8 tsp KH2PO4
1/8 tsp TNC Trace (CSM+B)

*225-350 litres*
3/4 tsp KNO3
3/16 tsp KH2PO4
1/4 tsp TNC Trace (CSM+B)

*350-500 litres*
1 1/2 tsp KNO3
1/2 tsp KH2PO4
1/2 tsp TNC Trace (CSM+B)

So I guess you could times the teaspoons by how many doses you want your 250ml bottle to do. Decent fert calculators seem to be few and far between these days. The wet ones web page seems which was one of the best seems to be down and so is the one from Tom Barrs site.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Feb 2017)

Sorry, should add that those dry doses from James I posted above were each one dosed 3x per week.


----------

